# Playstation 4?



## Papworth (Aug 27, 2006)

Has anyone found any information regarding the possibility of a new console from Sony? I've found lots of speculation but don't think Sony has officially confirmed any plans for a new console just yet. Here's some suggested concepts for the possible new console... can't say I like them to be honest!
























Source: PS4 Pictures


Anyone got any thoughts of whether we can expect a replacement for the PS3 anytime soon?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

the last one is quite cool! 

I am still pushing my ps3 to its limit and its truly a center media piece in our home.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

OH my that looks like a really cool console I have the PS2. The way it looks is so cool I might have to save up and buy it when it comes out!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

FishMatt said:


> OH my that looks like a really cool console I have the PS2. The way it looks is so cool I might have to save up and buy it when it comes out!


Start saving now or better yet just sell your car.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> Start saving now or better yet just sell your car.


Thats true and I guess it will be more than $300.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol no doubt!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Ill be surprised if we hear about a new playstation at E3 this year, maybee next year or the year after.

Wow that last one looks prety cool though lol, and yes if you want one you better either start saving now or like blue cray said sell your car or something.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Woa  This thing looks really awesome...I didn't even know that there was a PS4 yet! I like the last one and the secon one but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

*No.*

No chance, it is just Japanese spam like last time. I have bought PS products my whole, short life and if it is nowhere in their recent posts or archives. Why would they develop an new one so fast, if they just released PS3 about 4 years now.

I cant see it. Give it another 3 years. I am still sticking with the PS3 and keeping up with the BC2 ownage. Best game ever...and sticking with my 1000 watt home theater and my 40 inch gaming LCD. Pictures prove I am not busting your chops :lol: ( PS3, 400W sub, Samsung )


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

I here'd they will be in uk £600 for the consol
and 1 controller


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I agree with Cam, theres no way they would drop a new console when their current one is just starting to actualy make them money


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Yea...I guess that makes sense. I wish it was coming out though!!!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Why worry about a PS4? The PS3 does everything a PC can do and then some. Wi-Fi, Netflix, Youtube, Hulu, on board hard drive, Blu-ray drive, and PS3 games in 720p or 1080p. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

As much as Id love to see the new system unvieled at E3 I doubt it would happen quite yet. They seem to only do it every 5-7 years. Prolly year after next it'll be there. With Xbox new Natal system coming at the end of the year, I really hope Sony has something else up their sleeves, because their Sony Wave or whatever the motion thing is called, is just plain SAD attempt at competing against microsoft's Natal. 

The Natal, has gotten me thinking of buying a XBOX 360 because of just that add-on!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

actual software and true computer processing power?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

hehe guppy is right, what the PC lacks in plug in and go (something consoles are made for) it makes up for in customizeability and much more advanced power... computer games (at least the good ones) are estimated to be something like 5 years ahead of the average console game


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Ghost Knife is completely right. The only thing I can do on this laptop that PS3 cant do is download software and apps from the internet. And that is because PS3 is linux based and there is no need to be able to do that.

PS3 can also be customized like a PC can. I have added 2 extra gigs of RAM and 4 heat sinks to help cooling. As far as PC being ahead with games, I can believe that to some extent, Consoles spend less on game developing and also produce many many more than PC developers ever could. PC game developers seem to finally be developing games to a higher standard, meaning they take up to 4 gigs of RAM and high quality graphics cards to run smoothly..but then you need a 900 dollar computer to run them. PC seems to be more of a cash pit than consoles, but they can last longer. We just junked our 2001 Windows XP about a month ago 

PS3 > PC in my opinion

Microsoft really needs more developing on their computers, and you can tell they try. I get new updates every week with my dual core vista ultimate laptop, and it's pretty annoying.

I also seem to have many problems with playing PC games online...too many things to go wrong like different servers, patches, IP's not matching, going out of sync...where as PS3 seems to have only one noticeable problem like PC, and that is lag due to bad connections. I can't wait until the future when we find a way to eliminate server lag


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

a laptop will always be far weaker than a PC desktop, due to the fact that they have to downgrade the products in order to make the laptop easily moveable, or up the cost to the point where noone would buy it. PC desktops are still far beyond consoles. As for server lag, if its actualy server lag its a sign that the company who is hosting the game's servers is either overworking their servers or has cheap ones. Otherwise its on your side and simply getting a faster internet conection would fix that.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

OH my the PS3 can do all of that I might just save for that one and maybe cheaper.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah a ps3 might be cheaper than a good pc Matt

continuation of my last post; Look at it this way, with a PC you can build it (or upgrade it) to have the most advanced top of the line (and most current) technology and parts, with a PS3 their already working with technology that is 4 years old.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Somewhat. EA games have been a huge fail lately as far as multi-player online goes. Even I notice that every now and then with consoles..I just got an update for BC2 last night and there is now no lag just like before EA started to mess with things about a month ago. And the sad thing is, EA owns over 1/2 of the game market, so good luck finding something without server issues of some sort. 

Corwin, you are right. PC desktops always will be more powerful than laptops. You spend twice as much to get...say a 4 gig RAM laptop as a 4 gig RAM desktop. That is due to being smaller, more portable, and a different design. It all depends what you want. Expandability vs. Portability.

And this "4 year old technology" was nearly 4 years ahead of its time. You still today spend nearly 300 dollars to get an NVIDIA or ATI graphics card as good as the PS3's is. Another thing, as far as gaming goes is play style. I would much rather use a handy wireless PS3 controller over a keyboard control pad & mouse.

It all goes by what you like


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't have the source link for the info, but I read on Kotaku awhile back that Sony went on record and stated that they were not going to release a new system until after 2012, as there's no reason to compete with themselves. 

Not including portable systems, mind you.

EDIT: Also, all of those mock-ups are ugly. No one in their right mind would make a round system. It would completely clash with anything surrounding it. And in the first picture, I can't believe someone thought that they'd bring back the "boomerang" controllers. They were incredibly uncomfortable at E3.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Of course the only things I use my PS3 for are gaming, Blu-ray playback, and Netflix streaming all over WiFi mind you. I have one of the older fat models (bought June 2008) and have yet to experience any problems with it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You guys let me know when the PS3 can run Microsoft Office (without having to hack it to install Linux or something). Or when I can upgrade the processor to a 6 core processor with 16GB of RAM. Or when it will run DirectX 11 (or equivalent graphics). Or when the graphics can go above 1080p. Or when it will burn discs. Or when I can sync my iPod with it. Or.... well you get the point. 

To say a PS3 is better than a computer, or a replacement for a computer, is not accurate. You are comparing apples to oranges. Don't get me wrong, the PS3 is great, but it is not even close to a replacement for a desktop.

And no the PS3 is not Linux based. Sony wrote their own software for it. However, Linux can be installed on a PS3 fairly easily.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually Sony removed the Linux capability a month ago in a update. They said it wasnt mandoratory, but if you want to continue to sign into the PS Network you'd have to update LOL. 

I do agree PS has its up's versus a PC. But we will always have the need for a PC. When working with graphics, i prefer to be using a PC over a laptop, just more comfortable.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

PS3 is not a desktop replacement, but close to it. You can still purchase a 1400 dollar gaming desktop also and then you have the best of both worlds, like Osiris said. :lol:

My laptop actually crashed once, and using my PS3 for internet surfing, I fixed it myself. That was a lucky break and saved me a trip to the computer shop, and shipping to Toshiba's local repair.

The PS3 doesn't need 16 gigs of RAM, or an Intel core 6 quad core processor. In fact, not much right now can handle a better display than 1080p, and not many games are better than that.

Most people just purchase some terrible CRT monitor, or if they are feeling spendy, purchase some crappy 20 inch 2,000:1 contrast ratio monitor. Bad deal. Most people have no clue waht refresh rate is, or contrast ratio, or even what HDMI is lol. 

Why would you need to sync your Ipod to it either? You either already have your music on your PS3, or if you dont you can use a flash drive, or use wireless media sharing, or bluetooth, both from PC to PS3. PS3 is based off of "STI" linux and is a custom software developed by Sony.

I can't wait for PS4. I wonder what will all change by then..all the processors now will be replaced, new types of microprocessors to come, new types of video cards and hard drives..wow. Isn't it crazy how fast technology changes??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Now to mention the discover of the Memristor!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

If you don't happen to know what that is, this is a good description - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memristor


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Cam said:


> If you don't happen to know what that is, this is a good description - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memristor


Wow thats pretty neat.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

that was a bit mathy for me, but it seemed cool .

ps: was it just me or did that picture on the right look kinda organic.

I thought they had finished with the concept of organic machines/computers, or have they kept going with it.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

xboxxx!!! 

and i agree with osiris, project natal looks pretty sick


----------

